# Zwack



## Rodner

Hello!

I am curious, how do Hungarian people pronounce the name Zwack (as in Dr. Zwack, founder of the Unicum distillery)?  Is it /tsvak/ or /zvak/?


----------



## Zsanna

We tend to pronounce German names following the German rules of pronunciation, so your first suggestion is the closest [tsvak].


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> We tend to pronounce German names following the German rules of pronunciation, so your first suggestion is the closest [tsvak].



I think rather [tsvakk], with a long -k-. 
(and Zwack Unicum with a glottal stop )


----------



## Zsanna

Yes, that's right. Especially according to the popular way of pronunciation.


----------

